# poudriere fatal errors by DEPRECATED php72?



## cob (Jan 7, 2021)

my poudriere port build crashes since beginning of this year.
It stops at:


```
[00:00:03] Warning: MOVED: net/samba410 renamed to net/samba412
[00:00:03] Warning: MOVED: security/php72-filter renamed to security/php74-filter
[00:00:03] Warning: MOVED: security/php72-openssl renamed to security/php74-openssl
[00:00:03] Warning: MOVED: security/php72-sodium renamed to security/php74-sodium
[00:00:03] Warning: MOVED: sysutils/beats renamed to sysutils/beats6
[00:00:03] Warning: MOVED: sysutils/php72-fileinfo renamed to sysutils/php74-fileinfo
[00:00:03] Warning: MOVED: textproc/php72-ctype renamed to textproc/php74-ctype
[00:00:03] Warning: MOVED: textproc/php72-dom renamed to textproc/php74-dom
[00:00:03] Warning: MOVED: textproc/php72-simplexml renamed to textproc/php74-simplexml
[00:00:03] Warning: MOVED: textproc/php72-xml renamed to textproc/php74-xml
[00:00:03] Warning: MOVED: www/mod_log_sql2 renamed to www/mod_log_sql
[00:00:03] Warning: MOVED: www/mod_php72 renamed to www/mod_php74
[00:00:03] Warning: MOVED: www/php72-opcache renamed to www/php74-opcache
[00:00:03] Warning: MOVED: www/php72-session renamed to www/php74-session
[00:00:03] Error: Fatal errors encountered gathering initial ports metadata
```

is this caused by deprecated php ports? 
or which possible reason causes renaming stops?

thanks for your help
-cob


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2021)

Are you using a file with a list of packages to build? You should review that and adjust them there. Also make sure you're not using deprecated defaults in its make.conf.

Poudriere will stop and fail if you tell it to build packages from ports that don't exist any more.


----------



## cob (Jan 7, 2021)

yes. have a ports list to build. so then all php72 ports should be replaced by php74 i guess.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2021)

cob said:


> so then all php72 ports should be replaced by php74 i guess.


Correct. That's what the MOVED does automatically (look at the output, net/samba410 is replaced by net/samba412, sysutils/beats is replaced by sysutils/beats6, etc). But certain ports on your list may have been deleted, or no alternative exists. In either case, you need to review your list of ports to build.


----------



## cob (Jan 8, 2021)

ok, thank you. will review my ports list step by step


----------



## cob (Jan 8, 2021)

removing some deprecated ports solved the issue. thanks again for you support


----------

